# Anyone have a test tone CD



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

I used to have a bass mekanik cd with test tones on it, but it got stolen along with all my cd's a few years ago. I just built a ported box and wanted to test the tuning. Just don't want to pay a buck a song on Itunes for test tones. Anybody willing to burn a cd of test tones and mail it to me? I'd paypal a few dollars for the shipping.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://ram-designs.com/decaf/SPL Test Tones.rar
Download and burn to a disk or USB or load onto your ipod


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

HiloDB1 said:


> http://ram-designs.com/decaf/SPL Test Tones.rar
> Download and burn to a disk or USB or load onto your ipod


I'm having trouble downloading it. Says I don't have the right application or something.


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

Never mind I got it. Had to download some program to open it. Thanks!


----------

